# When to have Downriver M-n-G



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Pick your date. We'll give it a week or so.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ok, poll expires naturally in 10 days. We'll start another one for the location after we choose a date.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

First two would be best for me, the 3rd is out due to Surgery, and I will be still in the recovery stage for the last date


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I didn't vote because I will be able to make any of those dates, so no use in selecting a date that wouldn't be good for others. Just post the results and 1shot and I will be there.....


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Any day but the 10th, I will be on vacation that week. Anyone going to bring the families?


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Okay. I'd like to thank you guys for not calling me out on my dollar store calender I used to pick these dates. I'm wearing my dunce cap and donkey ears for the rest of the day.
In my post where I suggested a tuesday I was either not awake or had one too many red hooks in me. 

October 22 and 29 are Wednesdays.

November 3 and 10 are Mondays.

I hope this doesn't cause a problem with the turn-out.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Alex, ya know I can't go anywhere without 1shot (Dan). He might whip my arse if I don't bring him along. Besides that, designated driver......


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Okay, I voted for the 3rd. I can probably make all but the 22nd.

Eyebuster....Cherry Hill Lanes. Although you could hardly call last weeks performance bowling. Oh well, keep trying.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

9/10 is the only day that works for me. I could maybe do the 3rd, but I have to be in Flat Rock for a club meeting. It wouldn't look good if I skipped the first meeting after they went and made me Vice President. Maybe I'll excercise some "executive priviledge" and slip out early.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Good for you Chris. The club could use some new blood. I wish I could get off noons and start attending again. I need to at least send some money in for membership. Anything to support a club that does good on the Huron. If the chance comes up, can you get me an address for the Treasurer and I'll send some money in? Or I can get it to you if that's good? Possibly the 3rd.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'll get you Stan's address as soon as I can find the list. If the MnG happens on the third I could probably get to wherever you guys are by 8 or so.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks....


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

The poll for "when" should expire today so if anyone would like to throw out a suggestion on where to have the Downriver M & G please post 'em. We can put a poll together with the locations and vote or select one based on expected turnout.

My choices - Dunleaveys or the Wheat and Rye on Allen rd.

Lets hear your picks.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

How about Portage lake camp ground (waterloo) this weekend. BYOB
I'll be there all weekend if you feel like having a few stop in.

30' Camper with the Black Cherokee next to it.


----------

